# Please help! How can I prevent a tractor from entering my property?



## Chile (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum. Glad to be here. 
Please help with some creative thinking! 
I live on a farm in Chile. The lower part of my property is being invaded by some locals who want to squat on it & claim it as theirs. Last year, they were able to enter with a tractor & plant some bean plants & I was unable to evict them until after the plants were harvested. I'm pretty sure they will be back to tractor & plant again this year, since they are doing this to try to prove continuous occupancy of my property by tractoring & planting the lower end of it. And they are pretty much trying to harass me. Local authorities will not help. They just say it is a civil matter & you need a fence. Every time I put a fence, they take it down. And going to court would be pointless given the value of the land vs. cost of attorney. 
Here's my question: 
I have a 416B CAT backhoe & they have a 4WD tractor with lots of implements. I was thinking about trenching & putting a fairly high dirt berm along the property border. But I think they could just knock the dirt back into the trench with the tractor implement & come right in & start tractoring up my property. What can I put along my property border that will stop/prevent a tractor from entering???
Thanks if you can help!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How much land is there? Couldn't you just patrol those areas daily that they try to access? Do you have access to large rocks?


----------



## Chile (Oct 20, 2014)

I have a lot of land. The part they are entering is at the lower end. I have to cross a small stream to get to it. I do go down there daily & listen for their tractor all the time, but the last time, they entered while I was out. They could do that again or enter while I am sleeping. 
If I do catch them, I will go backhoe vs. tractor with them. Should be an interesting faceoff. 
The length of the border that I need to fortify is about 10 blocks long. There is a river at the end. 
I have access to river rock, but not enough to make a rock wall that long. I do not have boulders.
I have dirt, scrub, brush, blackberry, some small trees, and some river rock to work with.....wish I had more I could use. 
Anything of value they will take & fencing gets removed & stolen (even old used barbed wire & junk posts). Loco.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I like the trench idea, just put the dirt on your side of the trench so they can't access it. Is there a possibility that you could have the trench filled with water? If so, it would be a long time before the back filling of the trench would allow anyone to traverse across it, it would be too soft to cross.
Another alternative may be to cultivate and plant it yourself.... or hire someone to do it for you and share the crop with your contractor to offset the costs of planting. If you are utilizing the property, and they come back and destroy your crop, it may be considered criminal rather than a civil issue.
A few buried spikes and a "*Perigo, Não Entrar*", "*danger keep out*" sign on your side of the property line might pop a few tires and discourage the squatters, but I'm not sure what legal issues that may cause you! Perhaps just a sign indicating that the danger is there without the spikes to see how that works.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

bill - unless the squatters are from brazil, i think the signs would be more effective in spanish 

what about destroying their crop, either mechanically or chemically?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Se'............


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
First,post "private property" signs,every 50 feet.Then,make some" burrs",by welding 3 pieces of steel in a cross pattern,and scatter them along the area they enter. They should be about 4 inches in diameter.These will take out their tires.
Build the ditch,as was said,with the dirt on your side. In order to get to the property,they will have to go through the spikes,the ditch,and the dirt.
You may also want to scatter the spikes in the ditch. Make sure you conceal them.
See if you can post a picture of the area,and I can give you better defenses,then.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

The trench trick with the dirt piled on your side would really work well. If this area is below you in grade level, See if you can channel water to the trench area. Of course with approx. a 10 block area, you are looking at a lot of time.

Obviously, The trench needs to be wide enough so it cannot be easily traversed with plank lumber. The steel cross spike idea is also excellent!!!!! You could also bury some steel pipe approx. 2" dia. with steel V's facing upward. If a tire runs over one end of the pipe, It would pop the other side up and take out an oil pan.... These work best when kept to 34 to 40" long and laid with the non-spiked end right in one of the tractors wheel paths. You would need to loosen the soil in the area and place the pipe in the loose soil so when a tractor tire runs onto it, It will flip the other side up out of the ground. Just barely cover the pipe so its not noticeable.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Man, we are a twisted bunch!!:lmao:


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep. I as most everyone else would probably agree that 99.9 percent of the time we are law abiding citizens however, When a problem like this arises and the local authorities as well as higher ups won't help us, We aren't left much choice other than taking care of things our way. We are one big family that sticks together when the others run like a little sissy!!!We get it done... Always have, Always will!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chile (Oct 20, 2014)

You all are great! I really turned to the right forum for help! I think 
I will start with the deep/wide trench with dirt piled on inside edge. 
No fence as that will get removed & stolen. 
And while I love the idea of the tire poppers, I think I shall refrain as I am not certain about the legality.
I cannot get water to the trench. I don't have enough flow to the location. 
But I am going to make a trench that is 8 feet wide & 8 feet deep with dirt piled on inside edge. I'm guessing that would be about a 15' wide pile of dirt, maybe 6-8' high. 
I'm also thinking of adding second internal trench, also deep & wide. 
These will run for about 10 blocks. 
How does that sound?
First pic is of the field they tractored & planted with beans last year. I spent a good deal of time last year preventing their water from entering, so the plants died. This year I hope to prevent the field from getting tractored/planted. Border is at the top of the pic where there is blackberry & scrub & small trees. 

Are there any good maneuvers or weaknesses I should know in the event that I wind up going backhoe vs. tractor ? 
I have a 416B CAT backhoe (pic)
They have Ford 5100 4WD tractor (pic of my amigos hooking up & hauling off one of my trees)
Cheers & thanks again for the great guidance, guys!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Chile,

The 8 x 8 trench with the dirt piled on your side will stop pretty much anything. A double trench is great and will add insult to injury!

Although most of us like the tire poppers along with oil pan openers, it might not be the best avenue. You never know what the consequences may be for your side.

Of course, As you are probably already aware of, You will need to take your backhoe and pay a visit to the trench area from time to time to see if someone is trying to fill in a crossing spot.

Best to you and keep us informed with your results!!!!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

How big there tractor..does it have frontend loader?
If you dig stack pile make it so weight wise there tractor can't remove or get traction.

Do you have any wild critters like to eat what they are growing..hint..hint.


----------



## Chile (Oct 20, 2014)

ftorleans1: Yes, thankyou for considering the retribution/payback aspect.
And I will definitely let you know how it works out. I may need some assistance tweaking the design later also. 
Thomas: I just edited my previous post to add pics of their tractor & my backhoe & the terrain. They do not have a front end loader (that I know of). I thought of getting some pigs. But I think they'd steal/eat them. I'll probably bring my horses there when I can be in the area. If they do plant it out again, I'll definitely keep cutting their water off from entering. Without water, nothing can live besides the scrub/brush. There are lots of wild rabbits that ate a lot of their beans last year.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

From what I have gathered on Chilean law,tire poppers are legal to use on your private property. POST A SIGN" CAUTION ! Private property ! Entering this area,may result in damage to tires,or equipment !"
This covers your butt.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Another thing worth considering, besides the trenches, If they plant again, find yourself a cheap tractor with a disc and disc up their plantings!!!


----------



## danz503 (Sep 23, 2014)

chile, so sorry for your troubles. i'm thinking you should find out what you can do "legally". then take the most drastic measures available to you. "show no mercy" but be within the law. it would be cool if the oil pan openers were within the law. that would be "drastic". one minute of no oil= total destruction. you might be able to bury thier tractor in the trenches.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, And bury the Cockroaches with it....


----------

